
The Guardian view on free software: big companies are in it for the money - stratelogical
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jun/04/the-guardian-view-on-free-software-big-companies-are-in-it-for-the-money
======
danso
Article title is "The Guardian view on free software: big companies are in it
for the money".

The submitted title of _" Another example of how poorly conventional media
understands Tech"_ is a bit too editorializing.

~~~
stratelogical
Got distracted by statements like “But the belief that everyone coding would
solve anyone’s problems has been shown up as completely ludicrous. If
anything, computer literacy has declined over the generations as computers
have got easier to use.”

Edited title now, thanks.

------
platinumrad
>GitHub, by contrast, grew out of the free software movement, which had
similar global ambitions to Microsoft. The confused ideology behind it, a
mixture of Rousseau with Ayn Rand, held both that humans are naturally good
and that selfishness works out for the best.

>Free software

>selfishness works out for the best

???

~~~
danShumway
Uncharitable explanation is that someone read about half of _The Cathedral and
the Bazaar_ , thought that it was the definitive philosophy of everyone in
Open Source, thought that they understood what it was talking about, and were
wrong on both counts.

Still trying to come up with the charitable explanation, this article makes
almost zero sense to me.

